# [RISOLTO] Kernel Panic: not syncing: UFS: Unable to mount ..

## KinG-InFeT

salve a tutti, forse il titolo è un pò ambiguo ma ora vi spiego.

Ho da poco formattato e ho intenzione di installarmi il kernel 2.6.34-rc3 emergendo i valinna e fin qui tutto ok.

SUccessivamente dopo 1 ora di configurazione del kernel e settato tutto minuziosamente ho settato il fstab e riavviato....risultato?

```
no file system could mount root tried ext3 uFot msdos

Kernel Panic: not syncing: UFS: Unable to mount root fs an Unknown-block(1,0)
```

ho controllato e ricontrollato ma per me la configurazione è permessa e vi posto anche l'fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda5      /dati      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

ovviamente ho provato sia a mettere sda sia hda ma non cambia niente l'errore è sempre quello

qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie in anticipo

----------

## k01

più che un errore con fstab sembra che non riconosca il controller sata/pata, controlla di averlo abilitato come built-in e non come modulo nel kernel

----------

## KinG-InFeT

niente da fare ho provato e ho ricontrollato 3 volte ...ho aggiunto qualche built (anche se io non li aggiungo mai come moduli) riavviato e indovina? kernel panic...diverso stavolta ecco l'errore 

```
No filesystem could mount root, tried: reiserfs ext3 ext2 ext4 vfot msdos iso9660 vdf jfs xfs ocfs2 ocfs2rmet

Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on Unknown-block(1,0)

PID: 1, comm: swapper not tainted 2.6.34-rc3 #2
```

io non capisco dove possa aver sbagliato.....

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ferma tutto ho trovato qualche cosa sul forum

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-792955-start-0.html

e per tutto ilr esto siccome è la prima volta che mi faccio il kernelino a manina non mene ero accorto cmq grazie di tutto  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## viralex

io sono con il 2.6.34-rc3 con KMS nouveau e va tutto benissimo.

magari posta lspci vediamo se hai messo il modulo giusto.

----------

